# Squeak! Squeak! (Don't Pick Me Up!) ???



## Destrega2002 (May 10, 2007)

Alright this is weird, I have had these three rats for awhile Buddy, Jinxy, and Stewie. Stewie and Buddy are good rats, they like being picked up and whatever and neither have ever given me a good bite (although Buddy tries to nip me whenever I'm opening the cage... I should stop feeding them the carrots the size of fingers) But Jinxy, every time I try to pick him up he will either grab something to prevent being picked up or he will squeak in protest, which he does more often. They're all pretty well socialized with Jinxy being the pest out of the group. He's more destructive too, he swears he can dig through the carpet and escape (lol). But the think is he still protests when I pick him up, and I've had them all for awhile. 

Oh and my rat Buddy wanted me to type "9912jf91kjl" with some pee dribbled into it. I'm not sure what he means by that.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Some rats just don't like being picked up. Our youngest is the same. I tend to let her climb out onto my leg or the top of the cage and then pick her up - she doesn't seem to mind that as much. The odd thing is, our youngest is the one that doesn't mind being handled... she just doesn't like the picking up part.

If you don't want to try letting him come out to you, perhaps you could try picking him up in different ways... use both hands and scoop him, try from the side or behind or in front, for example. See if there is another way that he is more comfortable with.

You can also try treating him every time he lets you pick him up. Maybe that will loosen him up a bit.


----------



## Destrega2002 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah the same rat that hates being picked up is the one that enjoys being petted the most and the one that sits still on top of that. The other two climb right back down.... odd.

Yes I tried bribery and the different pick up methods, scoop.. Squeak, one hand... Squeak!, stealth grab... Squeak x2. He's a bum. lol


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Haha! :lol:


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion that some rats are just whiners, and will always protest at being picked up. I haven't been able to get my squeaker to lessen at all when picked up, despite mountains of treats, etc.

And, coincidentally, he's also the one who likes attention and petting the most. Weirdo.


----------



## Destrega2002 (May 10, 2007)

Well the one that doesnt like getting picked up will actually shift is body weight lower so I have a harder time picking him up... seriously! I think rats know about shifting body weight, he gets a lot more slippery when he does. And he grabs something to stay down he is a punk.


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

I found out this morning that my girl Sweety is a whiner. When I have the cage open and she starts to climb out, I pick her up to put her back and she squeeks everytime. I thought it was funny. I would say "no" and grab her and she would give me a really cute "squeek". Now if that starts coming along with a bite, I will just bum out. Hope she doesnt get nippy.


----------



## Destrega2002 (May 10, 2007)

Mine hasn't gotten to that point yet, but he has given me looks like he would if he knew he could get away with it.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

My rat sometimes when I pick him up but that is usually only when he doesn't know I'm going to pick him up. He doesn't squeak when I rub his head first so he knows I'm there. But sometimes he sqeaks for no reason. What is weird is that out of all the rats I know....he is the most social and loves when he gets to come out and hang out on my shoulder or crawl down my shirt when I'm doing somehting. He's a weirdo....but he's my weirdo!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bacardi's my vocal one, but only sometimes.

But he always has the ability to turn into water and slip away... :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have turned around Extreme Squeakers with this method. I'll use my first Extreme Squeaker Soma as my example. She was terrified of being picked up, or even of being bumped by another rat. She would freeze and squeal and it was heart-rending. She was a PEW so I am sure not being able to see as well as the others must've made things so much worse.

What I did was I would scoop up Soma with my hands/forearms, hold her above the bed for a couple of seconds, kiss her, and then put her down. Just random times, and she always got released after a quick kiss on the back. Eventually she stopped squeaking on being picked up and ended up being the mooooosst loving rat I have ever known. The rats would be running around the room, and I would come back in and sit on the bed. She would run back to me and throw herself in my lap. I would stroke her and she would zone out for sometimes an hour if I could do it. The forearm thing took away the Hands issue, the hold for a few seconds and quick release made her trust me and figure out that I wouldn't hurt her. 

Miss my Soma-girl.


----------



## Destrega2002 (May 10, 2007)

Y'know, I hadn't really thought of that. The squeaker is a fawn hooded white rat, and I was looking through some photos and noticed his dark eyes reflected red. So... I'm guessing his vision is worse than my other two rats whos eyes are black?

So he's squeaking because he can't see whats picking him up eh?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

He might be startling more easily with his bad vision (some ruby-eyed have as bad a vision as PEW's in general). He's most likely a more timid rat and the squeak says "don't hurt me". You just have to let him know that picking up does not = hurting. Thats why I did it smoothly and quickly so she never even had a chance to get upset, plus the release right away let her get used to being picked up without always being put back into the cage.

The 1st sister (Luna) was absolutely terrified of other rats. They would do the normal dominance thing but she wouldn't even see my dark-eyed rats coming and was petrified when all of a sudden she was pinned with no warning. I adopted her 2 remaining sister (Soma and Selene) for her to live with. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Piggle squeaks. I don't much care about the squeaking because if somebody was picking me up i'd probably protest until the put me down to, its just shes soooooo timid. Like honestly the whole kiss on the back thing, I wouldn't have time before she slipped through my fingers, i've tried bribing her with treats, but i have to give it way more time (i just got her yesterday) its just odd that shes so timid since i got lulu from the same place and lulu is the most amazingly friendly rat ever.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

renay said:


> Piggle squeaks. I don't much care about the squeaking because if somebody was picking me up i'd probably protest until the put me down to, its just shes soooooo timid. Like honestly the whole kiss on the back thing, I wouldn't have time before she slipped through my fingers, i've tried bribing her with treats, but i have to give it way more time (i just got her yesterday) its just odd that shes so timid since i got lulu from the same place and lulu is the most amazingly friendly rat ever.


Oh no, if you just got your little girl yesterday she has to get used to you before you can do any "work" with her at all. Most rats will warm up, some need more time and patience. Just like people, rats can be very different even if they came from the same place or are siblings. 

My method is for once they have gotten to know you already and still squeak when being picked up.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

i know she needs time, its just i don't think she was ever socialized at all which strikes me as odd. And I don't quite understand whats so bad about the whole squeaking when being picked up, maybe its a select few rats way of saying hello? I understand the issue with biting... I've been lucky never had a rat that bites  lol i shouldn't brag, this one still could start :s


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rats are usually very silent or their vocalizations are not heard by the human ear, so squeaking like that is a distressed thing, not "hello".


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, when BAcardi squeaks it's never: "Hello", it's usually.... "No! Am playing! Put back! NO!"


----------



## Iggy82 (May 13, 2007)

I also have problems with squeeking with my two hairless boys, they too have poor eyesight which I think may be a contributary factor. The first, Rahzel, used to not be bothered by getting picked up but ever since his younger brother, Mylo was introduced now they both squeek!

I call them my brat rats because once they're out they are usually quite good although sometimes a little mischevous! Mylo has always squeeked when being picked up and I think Rahzel has learnt from Mylo that theres less chance of being picked up if they struggle and squeek!

I was getting quite worried about it so I'm glad you lot have also been having problems with what I like to call "brat rats"


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

well, my rat stopped doing it :S I don't know why, she just stopped. I guess she doesn't care anymore. My little piggles all grown up  lolol


----------

